# Expiration Dates



## ThornyRidge (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how long the nutritional drenches keep?  None seem to have any type of expiration date or code on them.. and quite frankly they have such a potent smell to begin with it is hard to determine by smell (or taste- all are quite bitter) if it is still good.. specifically nutridrench, goat ade, power punch, and tubes of  vitamin pastes... mine have all been kept in a relatively cool dark closet in my basement.. but just wondering.. may they lose their potency after a while or be not good?


----------



## julieq (Jan 13, 2011)

As far as the Nutridrench, I don't see a date on mine either (which I purchased recently).  But as it's mostly stuff like propylene glycol, I wouldn't think it would go bad very quick.  I didn't check my other supplies for dates.  Will be interesting to see what other breeders have to say.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 13, 2011)

I tend to throw that stuff out every year and start over fresh.  Look at the environment they get opened in...barns...introducing pretty nasty particles into the bottle each time.  Luckily, I only use one brand of drench and then a CMPK drench which I haven't needed in awhile.  

The pastes, they're bad once they dry out.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 13, 2011)

I throw mine out after a year also.  Doesn't cost that much to replace with a new bottle.


----------

